# Noble Knight Games - Now Hiring



## nobleknightgames

We're still looking to fill a couple of niche positions on our staff. We've also added a position relating to CCG's to assist our current CCG experts.

Miniature Expert
Do your friends come to you when they have a miniature related question?  Do you know minutiae about metal miniatures that most people have never heard of that stretch back through the history of gaming? Do you have excellent typing (minimum 40 WPM) and spelling skills?  If so, please apply,  Noble Knight Games is looking for someone with in depth knowledge about Miniatures.   If this sounds like you we might be looking  for a potentially full time employee  to work in our offices and catalog new inventory into our database.  Duties would include opening trades, grading, pricing and evaluating inventory along with some odd jobs as needed.  Must have good typing skills, be able to work long hours in our office (40-50 per week) while staying focused and to yourself on your area of expertise and have excellent attention to detail.  Hours would vary, some flexibility available.  $8.50+ to start, raises, health insurance, vacation and 401k available over time.  Advancement potential.  Relocation reimbursement possible.  Please do not apply if you do not have unusual knowledge in one of these areas.  Please email your resume  and qualifications.

Wargame Expert
Do your friends come to you when they have a wargame related question?  Do you know minutiae about wargames that most people have never heard of that stretch back through the history of gaming? Do you have excellent typing (minimum 40 WPM) and spelling skills?  If so, please apply,  Noble Knight Games is looking for someone with in depth knowledge about Wargames.   If this sounds like you we might be looking for a potentially full time employee  to work in our offices and catalog new inventory into our database.  Duties would include opening trades, grading, pricing and evaluating inventory along with some odd jobs as needed.  Must have good typing skills, be able to work long hours in our office (40-50 per week) while staying focused and to yourself on your area of expertise and have excellent attention to detail.  Hours would vary, some flexibility available.  $8.50+ to start, raises, health insurance, vacation and 401k available over time.  Advancement potential.  Relocation reimbursement possible.  Please do not apply if you do not have unusual knowledge in one of these areas.  Please email your resume  and qualifications.

CCG Average Knowledge to Expert
Do your friends come to you when they have a CCG related question?  Do you know minutiae about collectible card games that most people have never heard of that cover multiple genres?   Or do you have some knowledge of CCG’s and looking to expand them?  Do you have excellent typing (minimum 40 WPM) and spelling skills?  If so, please apply,  Noble Knight Games is looking for someone with in depth knowledge about CCG’s.   If this sounds like you we might be looking for a potentially full time employee  to work in our offices and catalog new YGO, Magic, Warcraft, L5R, and many other CCG’s inventory into our database.  Duties would include opening trades, grading, pricing and evaluating inventory along with some odd jobs as needed.  Must have good typing skills, be able to work long hours in our office (40-50 per week) while staying focused and to yourself on your area of expertise and have excellent attention to detail.  Hours would vary, some flexibility available.  $7.25 to $8 to start, raises, health insurance, vacation and 401k available over time.  Advancement potential.  Relocation reimbursement possible.  Please do not apply if you do not have unusual knowledge in one of these areas.  Please email your resume  and qualifications.


----------

